# Will you still play after AC Switch comes out?



## smonikkims (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm not playing PC any more because I wasn't really enjoying it even when I got back into it, but I'm curious to know if any of you guys will still play this game alongside Switch when it comes out? Or do you think this game will kind of fade away?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 12, 2018)

Only if the events are still going on then I will still play PC.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2018)

I don’t have a Switch and don’t see myself getting one anytime soon, so yeah I’m gonna keep playing PC.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 12, 2018)

Probably not as much, but I'll likely still go on during my five minute breaks in class because what else am I going to do


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 12, 2018)

ofc! im not planning to get a switch anyway


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 12, 2018)

probably since i don't own a switch.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 12, 2018)

Most likely not... I feel like it's been doing a fine job of keeping me occupied in the mean time but once the new game comes out I'll be playing that asap


----------



## Ashariel (Nov 12, 2018)

If this game does not connect to the switch than I'll be done as soon as I know for sure it doesn't.. I think it's getting boring the same events in the same order with just slightly modified prizes... The only reason I'm still playing it is cause it could possibly link to the switch in some way.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 12, 2018)

If I get a new phone and the link in Pocket Camp to Animal Crossing Switch makes obtaining some content easier, then sure.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Nov 12, 2018)

If old events start to repeat, as I suspect they will, and we can confirm that PC won't connect to AC 2019, then I probably won't play it very often at all, unless there are new interesting events.


----------



## auroral (Nov 12, 2018)

Maybe if new animals and events are still being added. The game already gets pretty slow once you have everyone unlocked and their items crafted. I don’t tend to play much when events aren’t going on as is. But it’s still a fun little distraction whenever new stuff IS added, though if the app becomes neglected I’m sure the majority of its userbase will quickly lose interest.


----------



## Roald_fan (Nov 14, 2018)

I don't have any sort of gaming console, so I just play games on my phone and tablet.  So, as long as this game keeps adding new content, I'll keep playing.


----------



## AppleBloom (Nov 14, 2018)

I can't imagine I will play it much unless it got new things added!


----------



## wALEX (Nov 19, 2018)

I like this game, i think oui i will play, why not ?


----------



## Wickel (Nov 19, 2018)

Yeah. I don't have a switch lol. But even if I did, PC is just a side game for me, something to do on the train or toilet lol. I'd keep playing.


----------



## biker (Nov 21, 2018)

Implying I'll play the Switch AC .... I won't =/


----------



## Flare (Nov 21, 2018)

I'll keep playing this and ACNL alot even with the Switch version.


----------



## Aricakes (Nov 22, 2018)

I think I would still pop on and off Pocket Camp, it's a really good time spender while you're waiting for something (and besides event stuff) it doesn't matter if you do or don't play a lot.



biker said:


> Implying I'll play the Switch AC .... I won't =/



Why won't you play AC on the Switch?


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Nov 23, 2018)

Doubtful. As a matter of fact, there's a high chance that I'll drop it. I've built every amenity, and there's nothing to go for, now. The lack of interactivity turns me off, too.


----------



## Warrior (Nov 23, 2018)

If they make it do that you need to play pocket camp to get items in switch game, there's a high chance I won't drop just pocket camp, but not buy the switch game.

But ultimately, yes I will probably delete pocket camp off my phone to be honest, the game is cold and plastic and has no heart.


----------



## biker (Nov 23, 2018)

Aricakes said:


> I think I would still pop on and off Pocket Camp, it's a really good time spender while you're waiting for something (and besides event stuff) it doesn't matter if you do or don't play a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you play AC on the Switch?



Because I don't have a Switch xD And I don't plan on buying one


----------



## Soigne (Nov 23, 2018)

As long as new material is added, I will keep playing. It's a free game & I don't have the time or money for a switch, so I won't be playing the next game (as much as it saddens me).


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 29, 2018)

Honestly? No. I have limited time for gaming and cannot wait for the Switch version! I've played AC since the Gamecube version and there is just no comparison between the console games and Pocket Camp.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 30, 2018)

With the way this Game is going, it's possible I wont. I might play during eventd, but Nintendo has been making me not want to play anymore. Not only with them being greedy, but the shear amount of space this game takes on my old phone. I've deleted apps, uninstalled updates, delete pics and audio, and I STILL struggle with having enough space for just bug fixes.


----------



## Garrett (Dec 1, 2018)

No, I won't. I already had to stop. I was hanging on just in case there would be some interesting connectivity, but I can't play now after the update.


----------



## arbra (Dec 3, 2018)

If they are smart, they will link the two games together.  Whether it be that you can share items between the games, or maybe a special train ride to see campsites.

If not, I would see my playtime decrease, but would still play during the day while on work breaks just because I do not want to take my switch to work.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 4, 2018)

Of course I will, P.C is free and I can't afford a switch


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm incredibly skeptical about AC Switch amd I think it's gonna be trash, but I can't say that here or else I'll get witch hunted. I don't plan on ever buying the switch version, so yeah.


----------

